
Visualization of AI 'brain' – What does machine learning look like? - Dim25
https://www.graphcore.ai/blog/what-does-machine-learning-look-like
======
Dim25
More pictures: [http://www.wired.co.uk/gallery/machine-learning-graphcore-
pi...](http://www.wired.co.uk/gallery/machine-learning-graphcore-pictures-
inside-ai)

------
MR4D
This is interesting. I wonder how long it will be before a niche develops of
people who study these AI diagrams in an attempt to optimize them.

